# new to nissan few things not sure of



## busby32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello, new to this forum. Usually spend my time on jeep forum, just picked up a 89 stanza for 500 bucks, the cruise will set but go off a few seconds later? There is a module under seat that keeps clicking and blinking the flashers, With a test led light on on the module. The power antenna don't work and the dash lights, heater control and drive lights stopped working when I hooked up stereo and realized the ground wire was not grounding. Any tips with these problems would be great, thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan radios ground directly to the chassis, so when installing an aftermarket radio, run the ground wire directly to a grounded chassis point. If several items stopped working when installing the radio, chances are you short circuited a wire and blew out a fuse, so check all your fuses and fusible links. 
Which seat is the module under? Under the passenger front seat is the ECM. I'm not aware of anything under the driver's front seat; if there is, it might be an aftermarket module. Perhaps an anti-theft module?


----------



## busby32 (Aug 3, 2013)

The module is under driver side, it says Nissan on it and there are 2 module/boxes under the driver seat. All the fuses are good under the dash , what fusible link or relays could I check? Any idea on the cruise and power antenna? Thanks again


----------

